# Allies Question..



## Coors9 (Sep 17, 2009)

Did the Allies have any fighters or bombers on the drawing board tha never got build ....maybe some pics ???


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2009)

The XB-30 XB-31 comes to mind which I was reading about the other night.

Lockheed XB-30 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Douglas XB-31 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Dec 14, 2019)

Here's pics of models of Britain's unbuilt Victory Bomber, which would have had a wingspan exceeding that of the B-29 and B-32:


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 14, 2019)

The wooden one is the wind tunnel model of the Vickers High Altitude Bomber


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Dec 14, 2019)

vikingBerserker said:


> The XB-30 XB-31 comes to mind which I was reading about the other night.
> 
> Lockheed XB-30 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Douglas XB-31 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The Tupolev design bureau had its own project for a long-range bomber in WW2, the Tupolev ANT-64. Pictures of the ANT-64 (below) are available from Туполев Ту-64 (Ту-10).







I've posted a drawing of the Douglas XB-31 (Model 332F) bomber derivative of the DC-4 and the Douglas Model 423 intercontinental bomber (the one with the bug-eye cockpit) to give you an idea of what the XB-31 would have looked like. As Alan Griffith has noted, the true XB-31 is the Model 332F, not the Model 423, because the Model 423 was conceived in late 1941, long after the XB-30 and XB-31 lost out to the XB-29 and XB-32 in the R40-B competition.


----------



## Niceoldguy58 (Nov 16, 2021)

The drawings seen above were done by me, Alan Griffith, and are copyrighted to me.

AlanG


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2021)

Removed.


----------

